# Systems backup for Apple LT



## rckinrobin (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello folks, 
This is my first time here and it looked like the best place for ask for some advice. My employer runs a small business based on a great deal of confidential information. She has gone from a PC to an Apple LT. Presently she is not running a backup of emails or files. She must have hundreds and hundreds of emails plus files/folders on her desktop. I thought we might go with an online backup service. I wasn't sure icloud would help as I had read it was limited. Also, I would like something with we can set to automatic backups daily. We have used Carbonite in the past and it worked well, however it does limit storage size to 4GB. Call me stupid but,........I can't wrap my head around how much data can that involves. I certainly couldn't fill it, but I'm not sure about her.

I am open to suggestions and appreciate your input! She also has Microsoft Office for Apple but, that's another post! Thanks for your help! 
R


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

i have been using Time Machine (Built in Back up tool) and Crashplan and BackBlaze for many years. Crashplan and BackBlaze are both online back up tools. You simply install the software, and login and it works!


----------



## rckinrobin (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you! I will research all of the above. What do you think of icloud? Her files are presently backed up on it now. I'm not sure if it is sufficient. R


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well iCloud is "Reliable" in terms of files put on there won't be "lost".

But it only backs up what is put in the "iCloud". A true backup program like Time Machine and Crashplan and BackBlaze back up the entire User Directory.


----------



## rckinrobin (Jul 16, 2016)

Ahhhh, I see. Do files need to be manually moved or can I setup an automatic backup? Manually moving them is out of the question as my employer is not completely computer literate.
Also, I tried moving MWordDoc to iCloud but, it doesn't give me the option to move it to iCloud. I have an iPad and version 9.3.2. Everything I read online says 'no'. (of course we know everything on the internet is true...cough.)When I look at my iCloud App, it has a list of apps that I have set to store. (emails, contacts, calendars etc)
I will look in to the other options you mentioned as well. Thank you! :thumb: R


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Files stored in iCloud Drive are automatically backed up. Everything else is not.

The other options I mentioned above backs up everything in the user directory automatically no matter which folder it is in... As long as the files are in the user directory.


----------

